# Recommedation for a good luthier in Calgary



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

Are there any really good independent luthier in Calgary that can do a professional set up for an acoustic guitar with reasonable cost and above average service?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jim Mozell, 403-287-6779.

He is the most expensive in Calgary, but it's a bargain for the quality of his work.

A real gentleman from the old school. Recently did a setup for me on my parlour guitar, and on my Strat. They both play like butter now.

For the past several years, every time I met a professional guitarist in Calgary, I would ask them who did their guitar work. Every single one recommended Jim.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Myles Jones at Fretworks does excellent work and knows pretty much everything about guitars. He refretted my strat and did a great job.


----------



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> Jim Mozell, 403-287-6779.
> 
> He is the most expensive in Calgary, but it's a bargain for the quality of his work.
> 
> ...


I went to Jim's place (inside AXE Music) and spoke to him. He's really a nice guy and is willing to answer many of my questions. Left the guitar with him and planned to pick it up in two days.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Mozell is great.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Calgary repair people*

Since Judy Threet stopped repairing guitars I have settled on 3 people in Calgary. (not necessarily in this order)

Jim Mozell (403) 803-3224 Outstanding work, somewhat backed up
David Holloway (403) 279-8415 Outstanding work, not backed up, but a bit of a drive. (everything is a trade-off)
Brad Lindberg (403) 216-8525 Outstanding work, somewhat backed up.

I've seen work from almost everyone else, and have settled on these folks both for the store inventory and even my "Private Stock". 

They are sensitive, honest, and talented. (If you need B*njo work, Brad may be the best within several hundred miles.)

Phone them all and get a feeling as to whom you would be most comfortable with.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Does Chuck Schifflet still do repair work? I haven't seen him around in ages.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Chuck Shifflett*

Howdy, Kat.

Yes, Chuck is still doing top quality repair work along with building some great guitars. It's a bit of a drive to High River, - you want to pack a lunch, but he certainly does excellent work.

It's always a pleasure to make the trip and have a nice visit with Chuck and Fay. (403) 652-1526 http://www.melmusic.com/cshifflett/index.html


----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

can anyone tell me what i might expect to pay these people for a basic set-up (ballpark) ?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It really depends upon what is needed. A new guitar may only need $65 and a guitar that needs much more work will required $150. Tough call. But you should be able to tell a bit yourself. Any of these chaps mentioned will look at the guitar and give you a quote.


----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks mike
that helps...i just recently bought a new S&P Showcase flame maple and was thinking of changing it out for the rosewood or mehogany but the guy at the store convinced me to stick with the maple...anyways the guy wants me to have his tech. "Tweek" the nut a little as i said it felt a little harder to play than the rosewood i was looking at.the "tweaking" only cost $20 but i cant help but wonder if the guitar is actualy going to have work done ...?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

There are three things he can do inexpensively. One is to adjust the relief in the neck with the truss rod. Next he can adjust saddle height and the third is the nut slots for depth. If you press a string down at the 3rd fret and then tap the string over the 1st fret, you can gauge how much material (if any) he has removed from the nut. If you are planning on changing the gauge of strings. Now is the time. Also, run your hand down the side of the neck. Do the frets catch on your fingers at all? Can you even feel the frets. They should be flush with the edge of the neck and not noticeable. In Calgary the humidity can drop down to a point where the ends of the frets will stand proud. Here's a link to some info on humidity: <http://public.me.com/mi3ke> 

It should be a store policy to set-up a guitar to a customer's preference upon purchase and again at about 6 months. Certainly for a guitar at this price. When they leave the factory, they have no idea who will be playing the guitar or what sort of strings will be used. 

Never buy a guitar solely because it 'plays' well. In most cases this is a simple set-up issue. Buy the guitar because the sound speaks to you. A guitar such as yours is certainly good enough to set up as well as any guitar made.

Play much music.


----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks again Mike ...I'll see what I can find out about getting a setup from the guys at "guitar works"


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Frederico said:


> I went to Jim's place (inside AXE Music) and spoke to him. He's really a nice guy and is willing to answer many of my questions. Left the guitar with him and planned to pick it up in two days.


LUCKY!! Often if you just show up with your guitar there you have to take it away with you...at least you used to because he had no storage space and usually 2-3 weeks of work booked. New location since Blackfoot Trail? I thought that someone mentioned that Axe is somewhere else now. Anyway, I've had about half a dozen or so guitars set up by Jim. Great guy who hasd a lot of experience in the field and knows so much about the guitar. I like his business card...
*Jim Mozell 
Guitar Psychiatrist * 
That always cracked me up!

I still remember the first set-up he did for me he had to convince me to let him file down the fret ends. It was a trust tug of war! When I got the guitar back I was so happy with it - it was better than when it was new.

When I moved away from Calgary I was stressed about being able to find someone who I could get to do the things that I don't (or can't) do myself. I got lucky but if I ever moved back to Alberta I'd be back on Jim's customer list again.


----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

Smorgdonkey
Sorry for the confusion.....it was'nt Jim Mozell who is working on my guitar ....its the folks a t "Guitarworks"

ken


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> New location since Blackfoot Trail? I thought that someone mentioned that Axe is somewhere else now.


They're on Macleod Trail, but the first time I went to go there I drove right by it--they didn't have their new sign up yet.


----------



## deadweight (May 16, 2010)

think these guys will rout a neck pickup cavity in an alexi 600 guitar?


----------



## JamesFryGuitars (Jul 10, 2010)

I am now doing guitar repairs at the Guitarworks Macleod Trail South location. Visit my site for credentials: James Fry Guitars • Custom Built Guitars • Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

Bumping this thread as i now live in calgary and would like to know if the people listed in this thread are still the go too guys in Calgary. 

Thanks.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Rwinder said:


> Bumping this thread as i now live in calgary and would like to know if the people listed in this thread are still the go too guys in Calgary.
> 
> Thanks.


I can't speak about the other guitar techs, but Jim Mozell is still around and is still one of the best in the business.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

JamesFryGuitars said:


> I am now doing guitar repairs at the Guitarworks Macleod Trail South location. Visit my site for credentials: James Fry Guitars • Custom Built Guitars • Calgary, Alberta


James, do you work on electrics too?
How much do you charge for a fret level?
thanks.


----------



## drkam6 (Feb 4, 2013)

I did not have a good experience with Jim Mozell. Years ago I brought a specialized guitar synthesizer controller for repair. Not only he delayed the repair for weeks, did it on the rush on the pick up day, and cut off the delicate ribbon wiring of the hexaphonic pickup. He soldered it roughly and gave it back to me at full repair price. The soldering got contact problems, had a challenge getting a proper replacement from Roland Canada as they did not have any more supplies for a vintage guitar 25 years old. By a miracle the last available hex pickup was found after a few days. I took my guitar this time to my electronics tech, he had to take the task of a guitar luthier, installed the replacement hex pickup and properly set the guitar up, doing an amazing job. I am not taking any of my guitars back to Mozell, I still have the hex pickup with the broken ribbon as a reminder.

Judy Threet was the best guitar tech in Calgary. She stopped doing repairs years ago, dedicating herself to guitar buildiing exclusively, she is a superb artisan and luthier, her guitars are one-of-a-kind. I remember she set up my guitars once, and with care her setups lasted me for years.

Tim Griffin at Long & McQuade was also an excellent guitar tech. He relocated to BC years ago.


----------



## new2guitar_eh (Apr 18, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread. Is there a current list of people who do great acoustic setups in Calgary? I had reached out to David Holloway per the Mike Macleod post of several years ago, but he no longer does setups.


----------



## blindrabbit (Dec 24, 2014)

I really like Jay Kee at KickAxe Guitars. He's set up a number of my basses to play like butter, done a great job of repairing minor issues (I've never had a major one to bring to him, so can't comment one way or another on that), turnaround is quick, and his prices seem reasonable. He's my go-to guy, and everyone I've recommended to him has felt the same way.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

new2guitar_eh said:


> Resurrecting this thread. Is there a current list of people who do great acoustic setups in Calgary? I had reached out to David Holloway per the Mike Macleod post of several years ago, but he no longer does setups.


This guy is great for acoustics (and electrics too)
Steve from "R Guitars"
Contact R Guitars | Calgary Guitar Repair

I am not affiliated with them, but just a happy customer.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Red House Guitars....google it and you will see


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Darrell Britton does all my guitar work


----------

